# Spencer Lake 4-24-09



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

My buddy Jamie and myself took my little boat to Spencer Lake friday for some catfishin and sunburn. All in all we got 6 but only kept 3 eaters. Beautiful day to be on the water. One was 27 inches 7 pounds, another 25 incher almost 6 pounds, and a 23 that was 3.5 pounds. First from the boat this year!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job! The bays should be gettin' ready for the spawn soon.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish Josh.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job Josh! Pretty fish.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, good times!


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

them are some nice cats. Went there for the NEO CATZ Icebreaker tournement there and got SKUNKED nice to see that there are some cats in there. CONGRATS wit the nice fish!


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Goood fishing right there, that lake is loaded up with them big cats. keep it up


----------



## CloudyWater (Oct 11, 2008)

nice, man. We are going have to take the Booger out here soon. We'll have to make another up river trip and see what we can run into.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

CloudyWater said:


> nice, man. We are going have to take the Booger out here soon. We'll have to make another up river trip and see what we can run into.


Let me know when, Im always down for some kitty's.


----------

